# Paulo Emanuele, GM of airliners.net killed in crash in Santa Monica



## evangilder (Jan 29, 2009)

The general manager of airliners.net was killed in his Marchetti SF260 last night at the Santa Monica airport.

What a tragedy.

Paulo Emanuele

Head of popular aviation enthusiasts site dies as aircraft loses power


----------

